# scousers



## bev (Apr 3, 2009)

40 scousers arrived at heaven's gates. St Peter says, 'We've only room for 12 so decide amongst yourselves who's coming in.'

5 mins later St Peter says to God, 'They've gone!'
God replies, 'What, all 40 of them?'




St Peter says, 'No, the ******** gates!'




Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 3, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## Donald (Apr 4, 2009)

good one.....


----------

